# (TV4k) No signal only on my samsung tv.



## Ftivo (4 mo ago)

(First of all, I'm a Korean. Please understand my english skills. I was so frustrated that decided to write this article.)

I got tv4k, connected with my samsung tv. It works perfect and there were no problems.

After first settings I turned the tv off and then on again, tv4k did not work. (no signal message)
(I googled this and there were people said it was because update which android10.)

When I plug tv4k on my computer monitor, its works fine.
So I tried plug it to samsung tv proceeding factory reset.
Then it worked as if it was connected to the Samsung TV for the first time.
But, when turned the tv off and then on again, tv4k did not work.

I tried below things.

1. factroy reset.
2. change usb charger.
3. turning off CEC opiton. 
4. change tv hdmi port.


I don't know if it doesn't work at all, but I'm angry that it doesn't work with certain products.
help me please..


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

It might help to include the model of your samsung TV.


----------



## Ftivo (4 mo ago)

TV2 said:


> It might help to include the model of your samsung TV.


Model code is 
UN32N4020AFXKR


----------



## AssaYo (4 mo ago)

I'm suffering same problem with Ftivo. In addition, just by changing HDMI to TV and change back to HDMI, it displays no signal on the screen.

I bought a new samsung TV, 32UN4010AF, and it does not recognize TS4K in both two HDMI ports, and displays no signal on the screen.
It works perfectly with old samsung TV, UN32EH4003F. (When it displays no signal on new TV, plug it into old TV, everything goes well.)
TS4K firmware version is 4515, android 10.

HDMI ports on new TV are OK cause I connected raspberry Pi on both ports with HDMI cable, and works fine.
I've changed power cables and chargers several times and HDMI CEC function disabled.
And factory reset of TS4K and TV many times.

I tried to flash old firmware to TS4K but I failed, cause I'm lack of proper knowledge in this area.
With my desktop and adbLink program, I could connected TS4K and make it to enter recovery mode, but it has only 2 menus - Factory Reset and Reboot.
I hoped there would be a menu like "Apply updates from SD Card." so I can flash the old firmware from USB memory.

It's very frustrating I cannot run TS4K on new TV.

Hope anyone has good solution with this problem.


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

Have you tried changing the device display settings such as HDR/DV/and or default resolutions, to see if that might help? I'd work with one setting at a time to see if anything helps.


----------



## AssaYo (4 mo ago)

TV2 said:


> Have you tried changing the device display settings such as HDR/DV/and or default resolutions, to see if that might help? I'd work with one setting at a time to see if anything helps.


My TV doesn't have HDR, but I found some options related to screen resolutions.
I tried with all of them, but couldn't make anything on the screen, just "No signal" sign continued.

Thank you for your consideration though.
(I'm acting like a discussion starter, but actually, I'm not. lol)


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

Actually I was referring to the settings on the TS4K itself. Perhaps changing those, to disable HDR or other options might be helpful for the TV to detect the connection properly. Have you contacted Samsung? Perhaps they can offer some assistance as well.


----------



## AssaYo (4 mo ago)

It was a long week, I didn't have time to investigate further. I tried to change the options on TS4K today, but none of them was a remedy for this.
I didn't have the idea to contact Samsung, cause the two HDMI ports on New TV worked fine when it was connected with Raspberry Pi.
I'll leave an inquiry to Samsung regarding the resolution settings, but I have little expectation. 
Anyway, I'll investigate further this weekend and share the process if there's anything good for this case.


----------

